# Where can I get a Pardalis Pardalis?



## happyjoyjoy (Oct 3, 2013)

I really want a gpp leopard tort and was wondering if anyone could share where they got theres and they're experiences. Im nervous I'm not going to get a real one. I have found some on a few sites but purchasing online always makes me a little nervous. Thanks for your help guys


----------



## diamondbp (Oct 3, 2013)

I actually just got another pardalis pardalis from woodysreptiles. James is fantastic and actually has two left. He was a great help, this is the second time I've done business with him. 

I've also bought from Arizona Tortoise Compound before and was happy with my experience there. I believe he still has several available.

My buddy from gardenstatetortoise just ran out of his, but if he gets more he is another great person to deal with.

I'll be posting pictures of mine once I go home and open it up. I can't wait!............ Good luck


----------



## happyjoyjoy (Oct 3, 2013)

diamondbp said:


> I actually just got another pardalis pardalis from woodysreptiles. James is fantastic and actually has two left. He was a great help, this is the second time I've done business with him.
> 
> I've also bought from Arizona Tortoise Compound before and was happy with my experience there. I believe he still has several available.
> 
> ...



Wow thank you so much for this info  I look forward to seeing pics of yours soon!


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Oct 3, 2013)

I got one GPP from Arizona tortoise compound and 2 from Ben at Chubbs leopards. Would buy from both again, no complaints...


----------



## diamondbp (Oct 3, 2013)

She arrived! I'll make a new post shortly 
View attachment 57677


----------



## happyjoyjoy (Oct 3, 2013)

diamondbp said:


> She arrived! I'll make a new post shortly



SO CUTE!!! and when you say "she" your just guessing right?


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 3, 2013)

of course its a guess. haha. i doubt youre going to receive anything other than a GPP when you order one from an actual online store (instead of a single person, which is where more scams come from). that being said, its just a matter of where you wish to get one from, the sites listed above are all reputable tortoise distributors. when you receive yours, please be sure to share the beauty. 


0.1.0 Russian tortoise
0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## diamondbp (Oct 3, 2013)

Lol yes , that is hopeful wishing. I have four others and I'm hoping to at least get 2 females out of the five


----------



## happyjoyjoy (Oct 3, 2013)

diamondbp said:


> Lol yes , that is hopeful wishing. I have four others and I'm hoping to at least get 2 females out of the five



Yea looks like I'm ordering from arizonatortcompound I'm really excited  he is sending me individual pics right now so i can choose. I told him to send my pics of the largest ones in hope it ends up being female lol. How big is the one u got from woodysreptiles???

Also are females as rare in the species as sulcatas and females typically larger right?


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Oct 3, 2013)

This thread is making me want to get another GPP  good luck on choosing one and don't forget to show us the one you pick! 

Apparently males are supposed to be rarer, but I do believe females are bigger than most males. Anyone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## happyjoyjoy (Oct 3, 2013)

SulcataDud3 said:


> This thread is making me want to get another GPP  good luck on choosing one and don't forget to show us the one you pick!
> 
> Apparently males are supposed to be rarer, but I do believe females are bigger than most males. Anyone can correct me if I'm wrong.



Dnt worry I will! I just realized we both live in vegas  one day we should breed ours together LOL!


View attachment 57736



what do u guys think?! I can't decide..... I like the one at the top left with the hearts in the scutes


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Oct 3, 2013)

That's awesome, where in Las Vegas, If you don't mind me asking? I live by Tropicana and 215! Lol if we both have the opposite sexes, I say why not?  I like your choice, the hearts are so visible. Are those both GPP and GPB in the picture or are they hybrids?


happyjoyjoy said:


> Dnt worry I will! I just realized we both live in vegas  one day we should breed ours together LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## happyjoyjoy (Oct 3, 2013)

SulcataDud3 said:


> That's awesome, where in Las Vegas, If you don't mind me asking? I live by Tropicana and 215! Lol if we both have the opposite sexes, I say why not?  I like your choice, the hearts are so visible. Are those both GPP and GPB in the picture or are they hybrids?
> 
> 
> happyjoyjoy said:
> ...





I live in Providence (hulapai and 215).

They are all GPP he claims....... do they look suspicious??? 
please let me know before I purchase one! lol


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Oct 3, 2013)

The one you've chosen looks like a true GPP, but there's a few that look like hybrids. If anyone else can give there input, that would help. Andrew, is also a member here on TFO. Have you tried talking to him here?


happyjoyjoy said:


> I live in Providence (hulapai and 215).
> 
> They are all GPP he claims....... do they look suspicious???
> please let me know before I purchase one! lol


----------



## happyjoyjoy (Oct 3, 2013)

SulcataDud3 said:


> The one you've chosen looks like a true GPP, but there's a few that look like hybrids. If anyone else can give there input, that would help. Andrew, is also a member here on TFO. Have you tried talking to him here?
> 
> 
> happyjoyjoy said:
> ...



Thats kinda scary..... ummmm whos andrew lol?


----------



## diamondbp (Oct 3, 2013)

The one you selected looks PP. If Andrew says they are all PP I would trust him but hopefully some leopard experts can chime in. Like mentioned before he is a member on the forum.


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Oct 3, 2013)

Andrew, is the owner of Arizona Tortoise Compound. I believe all his GPP are from 6 difference clutches. I also circled the ones that look like hybrids.







Here are my GPB and GPP about a month ago, as you can tell there are noticeable similarities to my GPB.








happyjoyjoy said:


> Thats kinda scary..... ummmm whos andrew lol?


----------



## diamondbp (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh and if I had to choose,,, I would definitely select the middle bottom one. It looks perfect ! But they are all beautiful


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 3, 2013)

i love the top left as well


0.1.0 Russian tortoise
0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## happyjoyjoy (Oct 3, 2013)

wow those are very beautiful! I will let you guys know what I decide hopefully by tomorrow  Thanks for everyones input and help! This is a birthday gift to myself  ha

& BTW it is CRAZY windy in vegas right now!!!!!


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you! I messaged a GPP expert, hopefully he'll reply to this thread for a more accurate input. A GPP is a great birthday gift to yourself! I'd do the same lol.  Good luck on your decision! 

Right?! This wind came out of no where lol.


happyjoyjoy said:


> wow those are very beautiful! I will let you guys know what I decide hopefully by tomorrow  Thanks for everyones input and help! This is a birthday gift to myself  ha
> 
> & BTW it is CRAZY windy in vegas right now!!!!!


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, a friend directed me toward this post. First I would like to say I wish I had more time to post and keep up on the forum topics but this year has proved very productive here at ATC. Yes all the G.P.P. Leos I offer are 100% pure blood not hybrids. With 160 hatchlings produced this year so far some do hatch out with double dots connected and some even have single dots and look just like a G.P.B. This mix of designs happen every year. Normally I offer the single dots at a discounted price through our Facebook page, but I still let the customer know that they are true 100% pure G.P.P.


----------



## diamondbp (Oct 5, 2013)

Did you get one yet?!?


----------



## happyjoyjoy (Oct 6, 2013)

diamondbp said:


> Did you get one yet?!?



Yes  and it is coming tuesday!!! So excited 
I will have pics then!


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Oct 6, 2013)

Aww  I'm glad you were able to pick one out! It's going to be a great birthday present to yourself! Make sure to have his enclosure ready, btw are you housing your Leopard in a closed chamber? I should have asked before lol.


happyjoyjoy said:


> Yes  and it is coming tuesday!!! So excited
> I will have pics then!


----------



## happyjoyjoy (Oct 6, 2013)

SulcataDud3 said:


> Aww  I'm glad you were able to pick one out! It's going to be a great birthday present to yourself! Make sure to have his enclosure ready, btw are you housing your Leopard in a closed chamber? I should have asked before lol.
> 
> 
> happyjoyjoy said:
> ...


Thanks! Im so stoked!
I will not be using a closed chamber.....not because I dont' believe in it but because I just learned about what that even was until recently; maybe in the future..... So I bought another 40 gallon breeder exo-terra with swinging doors like my sulcata has and they will be side by side. I will be basically mimicking how I have my sulcatas setup.
I have a reptisun uvb going along the entire length of the tank and a 92 degree basking spot, I am able to get a 70 percent humidity with how I dampen the cococoir and cypress mulch substrate and the large water dish adds to the humidity as well and at night in the humid hide its about 90 percent humidity. I think this should be okay for a long while. I also know all about soaking and I grow my own tortoise seed in my window ceal which I got my sully to LOVE. So I hope my new addition will be one happy tort 

i wish the two could play and graze together


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 6, 2013)

That is so cool. Can't wait for you to share the pictures when baby arrives. Happy, happy, joy, joy is right!
Okay. Seriously. Those pictures sent by Andy at ATC with all those babies. I totally hyperventilated. 
Mass cuteness. I wish all those babies happy homes, hopefully to TFO members or TFO members to be. I want them ALL to thrive and live long! : )


----------



## sopo (Oct 7, 2013)

happyjoyjoy said:


> I will not be using a closed chamber.....not because I dont' believe in it but because I just learned about what that even was until recently; maybe in the future..... So I bought another 40 gallon breeder exo-terra with swinging doors like my sulcata has and they will be side by side. I will be basically mimicking how I have my sulcatas setup.
> I have a reptisun uvb going along the entire length of the tank and a 92 degree basking spot, I am able to get a 70 percent humidity with how I dampen the cococoir and cypress mulch substrate and the large water dish adds to the humidity as well and at night in the humid hide its about 90 percent humidity. I think this should be okay for a long while. I also know all about soaking and I grow my own tortoise seed in my window ceal which I got my sully to LOVE. So I hope my new addition will be one happy tort
> 
> i wish the two could play and graze together



I have an Exo Terra and to help hold in humidity, I used a yoga mat (Walmart) and cut a piece to cover each of the screens on top, then used decorative duct tape to seal it. It's just the right thickness to fit and hold in the humidity. Just cut circles out where your lights go. It works perfect.  Congrats on your new tort. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## happyjoyjoy (Oct 8, 2013)

sopo said:


> happyjoyjoy said:
> 
> 
> > I will not be using a closed chamber.....not because I dont' believe in it but because I just learned about what that even was until recently; maybe in the future..... So I bought another 40 gallon breeder exo-terra with swinging doors like my sulcata has and they will be side by side. I will be basically mimicking how I have my sulcatas setup.
> ...



WOW that is a great idea! and I happen to be a regular bikram yoga goer so I have 3 mats ill just cut up my black one tonite  thanks!


----------



## diamondbp (Oct 8, 2013)

Waiting on those pics!!


----------



## sopo (Oct 8, 2013)

happyjoyjoy said:


> WOW that is a great idea! and I happen to be a regular bikram yoga goer so I have 3 mats ill just cut up my black one tonite  thanks!



You're welcome.


----------



## theresal (Nov 14, 2013)

Where are your pics? It was a downer to get to the end of the thread without seeing your new little bundle  Hopefully, you will have time to post soon


----------

